# can't find thunder uc .40



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Why is so difficult to find uc pistols in .40? even the 9mm are one here or there.
Is the Distributor in the way out? is this pistol is soo under rated why everybody is out.....or I'm looking at the wrong place?:smt102


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Found a Firestorm Mini .40 which is basically the same pistol: http://azfirearms.com/handguns/all/firestorm-mini-40-.40sw?cPath=15_132.Here's another one: http://lock-stock-barrel.com/catalog/i4.html.


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Great!!! thank you very much:mrgreen:


----------

